# Transponder key



## kragan (Dec 22, 2005)

I purchsed my 2005 Frontier CC used and only got 1 key and 1 FOB, I was told they had all the sets, but turns out they didn't. I am getting jerked around by the dealership and don't feel like waiting any more for them. When I look on ebay they have the transponder keys listed for every model of 05 & 06 Nissan, including Murano, Xterra, and Titan ... but none for the Frontier. Does anyone know if the keys listed for those models will work with the Fronty, or is there something special on our trucks that would prevent it? I want to get at least one spare while the dealership tries to pull their heads out of their asses and do something for me, which has already been 3 months. :balls: 

Thanks for the help. :thumbup:


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

I know you can buy the transponder keys for the frontier from many of the frontier part shops online. http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=28268-D4005 has one but they are like 120 dollars. They say it works on the frontier and xterra so I am assuming if you find an xterra one on ebay, it should work.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats just the remote... when i bought my truck i recieved 3 keys - 2 reg keys, one valet key and two remotes... 

The keys themselves are only about 25 bucks, then another 25 top have all of the keys reprogrammed.


----------



## smokeydadog (May 30, 2005)

I did a search on Ebay for "05 frontier remote" and here's what turned up:

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=05+frontier+remote

You can program them yourself. I noticed some even have the instructions included. If not, then I still have my instructions around here somewhere and I can email 'em to you. When I bought my SE, the remotes weren't included. I think I paid $35 for mine, but it looks like prices have dropped.


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm not sure about the Frontier keys. But when I bought a new key for my Maxima, they charged me $50 for the key and then another $75 to program it. So maybe you would be better off dealing with the dealer or calling Nissan USA customer service and trying to get it resolved.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

The remotes are easy to program, the transponder keys are not. I'd get hostile with your dealership. A car ships with two keys and two remotes at a minimum. If they lost a key you should demand that they reprogram the immobilizer for the keys only you possess. That will prevent a key floating around that can start your truck.


- Greg -


----------



## smokeydadog (May 30, 2005)

Ah, I was confusing the remotes with the transponder key. I didn't even realize these trucks had transponders. Sorry for the useless post!


----------



## kragan (Dec 22, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> The remotes are easy to program, the transponder keys are not. I'd get hostile with your dealership. A car ships with two keys and two remotes at a minimum. If they lost a key you should demand that they reprogram the immobilizer for the keys only you possess. That will prevent a key floating around that can start your truck.
> 
> 
> - Greg -


Been there, done that. The problem has escaladed to management as the key is 1 of 3 issues I am dealing with, the others being the registration and wrong parts they ordered for me.


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Tell them you'd like to return your truck for a full refund because "not everything was in the box". That or it takes about an hour to file a claim in small claims court 


- Greg -


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Tell them you'd like to return your truck for a full refund because "not everything was in the box". That or it takes about an hour to file a claim in small claims court
> 
> 
> - Greg -


you could also contact Nissan Customer Service in the US. They can put some pressure on the stealership.


----------

